# A Crazy build!



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, here's my idea. I want to take my 10g planted tank and make it look like a mini version of a big tank. The idea is to build a mini stand and full canopy. The killer part of the build is I want to build a miniature sump filter for it. I am planning on getting a plastic 'critter keeper' building baffles for it and installing a 40 gph pump, and even building a mini overflow box. I know many people may ask why, well because I am crazy for one. For two general curiosity of if it can be done, and I think it would be an awesome oddity to see. Give me a bit of input on ideas, possible drawbacks, etc.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Pros*

seeing plants filter naturally in the wild i IMO think this is the best filtering media ..and this is only my opinion. lots of plants in the sump and you should be fine..

Cons
hang on the back overflow is risky (great potential for floods)
lots of plants in the sump means another light on the sump
need to get a pump that you can balance flow rate to the display with drainage back to the sump.
a) to much flow to the dispaly and not enough drainage to sump= overflow of the display tank
b) keeping sump to full of water if you have a power outage= overflow of the sump.
c) loss of siphon on the overflow= overflow of the display

if your going to do this (it can be done) i would recommend using a aqualifter pump on the u tube of your hob overflow.always keeps the siphone when poiwer comes back on pump starts and begins the siphon again..

again balancing the flow rate with drainage is a very key factor here.

good luck show us some pics..lol

Rick


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

interesting idea!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Summer said:


> interesting idea!


I have one of these tanks going right now..really clear water..only difference is my tank is drilled and not using a HOB overflow

Rick


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I built a sump for my 55g and it has withstood 4 power outages with no flooding, and it is a HOB overflow. I installed a 3" piece of pipe into the drain so that when the overflow box water level meets my siphons water level then it stops pulling and retains siphon until it becomes unbalanced again.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

sounds good..just letting you know what could happen bud.. just be careful and take your time..it does work..

Rick


----------



## straydog (May 14, 2011)

Sounds like a great tank. I've thought about making a 10 gallon display with a 20 long sump and letting the bottom tank extend past the stand so I could grow mangroves on each side of the stand.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

straydog said:


> Sounds like a great tank. I've thought about making a 10 gallon display with a 20 long sump and letting the bottom tank extend past the stand so I could grow mangroves on each side of the stand.


An open bottom tank? Those look awesome


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just seems like a lot of work to try on such a small tank. There are no drawbacks, we all know sumps or wet/drys work.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Ben, it isn't about the work, it is just something I think would be kind of neat and fun to do.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It does seem like a lot of work for a small tank but if you enjoy spending the time, it's not like it would cost all that much. The trick with small tanks is to enjoy that they are small instead of complaining what you can't do with them concentrate on what you can do with them- you'd certainly be doing that! I saw an pic a while back of a desktop 5 gallon with stand and hood that you would have been sure was a 125 gallon if it didn't say otherwise. I must say it looked pretty awesome. It could also be good experience for future builds.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

The idea came from a conversation I had with my wife. I was telling her about a 75g tank I wanted and explaining that it would be as long as my 55g but wider. She said it might look weird and I told her it would look like a scaled up version of my 10g. Then it hit me, why not build a model tank?


----------



## dtn23 (Jul 9, 2012)

This sounds like an awesome idea. I have a strange love for all things miniature. I'd love to see this happen and I'd like to see a link to that desktop build if possible


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

dtn23 said:


> This sounds like an awesome idea. I have a strange love for all things miniature. I'd love to see this happen and I'd like to see a link to that desktop build if possible


so do i..i have about as mini as mini can get right now..
again ths works..its been documented several times before. im not the one to critize someone for wanting to try something..if you wana do something then do it..but remember just because you dont have overflow issues on your 55 .it is alot bigger than a 10 and thats another ball game in itself.you dont get the luxury of using big drian pipes with those..my 15 has a 1.5 inch drain on it, and it looks hidious..but it works.

Rick


----------

